# Pledge



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I Jamel Irief, will not post on this board about a certain former Laker center that now plays in Florida for until August 1st.

Is anyone else with me?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Fine with me, but how about we make it up till October 5th (when training camp begins).


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

I will put my hatred and lust for Shaq blood on pause untill august 1st.


UNLESS THY GODS COMMAND IT!


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Im in.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I will fall asleep and let you all do the work.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

i really dont talk about him anyways but im game :makeadeal


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

I don't think us Laker fans are the problem. It's the non-Laker fans who keep coming in here and bringing him up and some of us just keep getting sucked into it. I've got no problem with not discussing him - actually I don't want to.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Locke said:


> I don't think us Laker fans are the problem. It's the non-Laker fans who keep coming in here and bringing him up and some of us just keep getting sucked into it. I've got no problem with not discussing him - actually I don't want to.


I've noticed that most of those threads are started by Laker fans though.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> I've noticed that most of those threads are started by Laker fans though.


Hmmm, that could be... well, the fact of the matter is that ish attracts too many flies. I don't even want to talk about Shaq and have refrained from doing so for the most part so this is no problem for me.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

who are we talking about. j/k i'm in


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> I've noticed that most of those threads are started by Laker fans though.


Yeah we should stop making those threads so the trolls would start going back into hiding..


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> Yeah we should stop making those threads so the trolls would start going back into hiding..


Sorry, B, but i disagree. Should the "fear" of trollers taking over our threads prevent us from starting them? In "our" own forum?

Wether one likes it or not, Shaq is and will be a very strong issue in this board, and i don't see no valid reason to stop debating him. 

But i will stop starting threads *speciffically * (sp?) about him.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I never talk about that goon, so I AM IN!!!!


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

I'll play...count me in damnit...just in this forum right?


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Im in, i won't talk about that lard of crap.


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> I Jamel Irief, will not post on this board about a certain former Laker center that now plays in Florida for until August 1st.
> 
> Is anyone else with me?



Who? :wink:


Sounds like a deal... :makeadeal


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Alrighty.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Yes pledge is only valid in the Lakers board.


----------



## AutoShackMotorSports (May 25, 2005)

DAMNFATMOTHERF**CKERCANTHITAFREETHROWALWAYSHAVETOBLAMESOMEONEELSENEVERHIMSELFGREEDYLITTLEVENGEFULBITTEREXGIRLFRIENDHADRESPECTBUTLOSTITWILLNEVEREVVVVEEEERRRRRRRRWINANOTHERCHAMPIONSHIPWILLGETDUNKEDONBYKOBEANDDAMPIERANDYAOMINGANDBALLOONUPTO300POUNDSANDBEOUTOFTHELEAGUEINTWOYEARSANDWILLBEFORGOTTENANDWILLREALIZETHATDAMN.....Kobe's the best thing that ever happened to my career.....

Whew, now that THAT'S out of my chest..........count me in!!


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Sure. I'm sick of all the Miami talk anyways. Lets talk draft.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

count me in


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Take your concerns about posters or a group of posters to PM, or better yet use ignore. Please stay on topic -Jamel


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

KennethTo said:


> The trolls should be banned, this is a Lakers board. If they come trolling or attacking posters, we should get ban them. If we don't, the board will end up like espn or some of the other crap out there.


lol, they like fly the laker board union out to ESPN headquarters, and you see Ghiman in the back yelling "hi mom" in front of the cameras.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

KennethTo said:


> The trolls should be banned, this is a Lakers board. If they come trolling or attacking posters, we should get ban them. If we don't, the board will end up like espn or some of the other crap out there.


i think its time the term "Troll" should be defined a bit more clearly....


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

well before i pledge


shaq sucks and i hate him

now... i peldge not to talk about that center for heat


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I don't post much about Shaq anyome, so I guess I'm in.


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

Im in...

Allows me to soley focus on Kobe hating without having to defend the big fella...


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

In, but we need a new policy Jamel. Merge all the Shaq threads into the stickied thread at the top?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

LoyalBull said:


> Im in...
> 
> Allows me to soley focus on Kobe hating without having to defend the big fella...


A bulls fan who's never on the Bulls board.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

HKF said:


> A bulls fan who's never on the Bulls board.


Talk about Loyal.


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

HKF said:


> A bulls fan who's never on the Bulls board.


So... one must post in order to 'be on the board?"

Interesting.

I will say this... on the bulls board there are a LOT of intellegent well thought out posts that offer little room for wanting to correct flawed thought...

Im not sure why so many wish to continually act as if these boards are the "property" of team affiliation.

Again, this is the forum on bbb.net to discuss the Lakers. Not a forum for Laker's fans to continually reference other poster's team affiliations...

You would do well to remember that!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Again, if you have complaints about a poster ignore them or PM the proper people. Public forums is not the place. We are trying to stick with basketball here. -Jamel


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

LoyalBull said:


> So... one must post in order to 'be on the board?"
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> ...


I have never seen loyal bull personalize an attack or Troll as many of you like to refer to outside counter thoughts..

I would think you would welcome a different perspective.....


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

LoyalBull said:


> So... one must post in order to 'be on the board?"
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> ...


 I think you are an unbiased, although confusing poster. I am from the south. Linguistics is not my strong suit.


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

Im from Chicago... they raise us dumb out there too


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Count me in. He already proved me right enough in the playoffs about his decline to make me happy for the summer.


----------

